# Can someone Enhance



## j_seph (Jan 6, 2016)

I had someone pull into my driveway, steal some stuff (lots). Second  time I got a car on video at 7:55 into video you can see the license  plate. However due to this camera being inferred, it created a glow  which turned the tag solid white. Do any of y'all know a way to bring  back the numbers on it? Is it even possible? If so I can extract a  picture from the video. Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2016)

If you can extract a picture and post it here so we can grab it, I'll certainly try. I've been broken in on twice myself in the last few years, I know how it feels. I would do anything I could to help catch a durn thief.


----------



## Kdad (Jan 6, 2016)

If you live somewhere close to any place or neighbors that may have cameras up, I would check them too. May have to do it the long way but it could work. Just think about what roads come and go to your place and drive around looking for cameras and see if they will let you look at them. You know the date and time so that part would be pretty quick. Check the quick marts and see if anyone recognizes the car and guy but don't tell them he stole stuff, may give him a heads up if he's a friend. Good luck.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 6, 2016)

This happened back in July. Cops can't seem to find out who it is. Had guy at oil place said he'd changed oil in car but don't know without tag his name. Guy at store seen car and said he's local but won't give him up.


----------



## Kdad (Jan 7, 2016)

Hang around the store when you have time. Heck, if you live close to Douglasville, I'll try to help ya.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 7, 2016)

Here ya go


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your stuff being taken.  Scum bags!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 28, 2016)

Ask the local news to play it


----------



## mauserbull (Jan 28, 2016)

pay the store guy some money or buy him some beer.  he would not have said a thing if he did not want to give the guy up.  post a reward sign, then pay him for more info.


----------

